# Did I change something on this site?



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

I use Firefox. The last few days the font size has become huge. Image 1. All other sites are the normal size. I tried Safari and the font's, etc are normal. Image 2. A few days ago the screen looked like image 2 when using Firefox.   

I have looked all over this site but I can't find anything.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks like Firefox is showing you a mobile version of the site.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

Hmmm. Good to a have a starting point for trouble shooting. Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

OS is Mac High Sierra. Well this will be a work in progress. I found some info and deleted the Caches and history. Now it won't let me log in so I had to use Safari. I can log in with tapatalk on my iPhone.        

Another site mentioned Tools/Web Develop but any changes I made in there effected all the sites. It is unusual this is only happening to one site.  I'll keep at it.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

Solved it. I did a random browser search and tried resetting the user agent  as described on this page but it didn't work.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/websites-say-firefox-outdated-or-incompatible
I then did a search on Mozilla site support page. Just  had to press the Refresh Firefox button.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/refresh-firefox-reset-add-ons-and-settings


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 23, 2019)

"Ctrl +" blows things up.

"Ctrl -" shrinks them back.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

I just tried that and nothing changed. I think it is Command +/-

I don't recall seeing this when I was having the issue but I may have missed it. All the history is erased so I can't verify.  Also good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

A couple of things. Increasing/decreasing size should have not effected logging in. I must have tried 10 times and it wouldn't let me. It said opps, etc. As soon as I refreshed FF I could log in.

I do remember that when I first encountered this scrolling down was different.  This  bar remained  at the top while the rest of the page scrolled under it. I just checked Tapatalk on my iPhone and that is the way it scrolls on a mobile device. After refreshing the page started to scroll down normally.  The bar with Lightroom Queen disappears on the desktop.  Note: That bar on the mobile version  also show shows the search, mail and bell icons.

I suspect Johan was right about this one.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2019)

The big text one you're seeing is a mobile view, but it's exactly the same page/site, just with responsive CSS to set the sizes and layout. I'd try clearing safari's cache and cookies.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

Safari was OK. It was Firefox that was having the issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2019)

I'd do that on Firefox then, if that's still broken!


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2019)

I did do that with FF as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2019)

Is it still weird for you Zenon, or back to normal in FF now?


----------



## Zenon (Sep 24, 2019)

It went back to normal when I pressed the refresh button in second link in post #5


----------

